# GFX Challenge Voting



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

*Cochise:*









*RVCA:*









*MJBish23:*









*Plazzman:*










First to ten wins. Winner gets 20K. Good Luck!:cool04:


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Plazz got my vote.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

lol how about, like a poll or something?


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Dude there is one.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Psht....Now there is......


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

You should get out of the Plazzvan you have been there for far too long.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I just got new seat covers, no way I'm leavin anytime soon.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

As much as I thought i would be voting for the Kyra Gracie pic something inside of me can't resist a monkey with a gun so RVCA gets my vote.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Lmao CHALL-ANGE!


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Lol @ Funk...ya that monkey is pretty sick

For this chall-ange I vote for MJ


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

It's just impossible for me to vote against a hot girl.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

How many times is thread goona change. First no poll, then the Chall-ange issue and now its GFX. Seriously let it be. its fine as it is people.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

RVCA gets my vote not everyday u see that shit lol.


----------



## echobomber (Jul 10, 2008)

gomi FTW


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I gave my vote to Cochise. If he hadn't of done a joker one then I was going to. 

RVCA I saw where you got that monkey pic from and it's a really funny pic. I think I may have to make a sig with it one day.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

mjbish23 said:


> I gave my vote to Cochise. If he hadn't of done a joker one then I was going to.
> 
> RVCA I saw where you got that monkey pic from and it's a really funny pic. I think I may have to make a sig with it one day.


Haha yeah when someone says "free style" I just go to planet renders and steal a render form them lol


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

They have a lot of good stuff on there. I was looking around earlier because I was bored and felt like making something. I couldnt find the right pic to use though.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I gotta go with Plazzman thats a unique sig and made extremly well the rest are also really good.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

like them all but i like plazz's the best


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Plazz gets my vote, even though Gomi is an overrated bitch.


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

No disrespect to Cochise and MJ (I know Cochise rocks cause of my sig and I've seen tons of sigs MJ has done for people), but my faves were RVCA and plazz's. I actually sat here clicking back and forth between the two for a good 5-7 minutes thinking which one I liked better.

Finally went with the hit monkey.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Plazz got my vote


----------



## williamrod99 (Mar 31, 2007)

Yea - the monkey totally got me - but I think it would be better if there were more sigs to check out from each (it would make it easier to decide who is better).
All sigs look pretty good BTW! Hard to pick a winner (specially with Kira being in one of the sigs LOL)


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Plazz has almost escaped with the win.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

_And I rannn - I ran so far awaayyy - I just raannn - I took the votes awaayyyy..._


Don't worry folks, if the other GFX'ers are willing, we'll have more competitions like this.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Yeah, the thing is that it took us about 2 weeks to get this thing moving. Hawever I'm sure if a Mod were to start this everyone would post in it. lol


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

I think if you another one you should set limits and possibly a theme or something. Also you could try pm'ing all the people who do lots of sig work on the forum to let them know about it.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm up for another one of these. If I had more points I would start one up but only having 6000 doesn't really help.

I think for future ones we need a time limit (maybe like a week) and a theme.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

They have these kinds of things on GFX websites...they are called SOTM (signature of the month), sometimes it is just a week though.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Is there a way we could get a sig of the week thing going? it'd be pretty cool and would be a great way for everyone to show off their gfx skills. I'm sure we have enough people who can make gfx that we could do this weekly.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah, sounds good, I'll see which mod wants to host this, cause personally, I want to be in this as well.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Awesome. Now I gotta practice my skillz.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I'll host them.

We'll have:

- Theme to your piece
- Maximum size
- Number of participants
- Due date

We will do them weekly, if that's alright with everyone...

And be on your P's & Q's, cause the next one will be up before you know it.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Sounds good Trey. I don't know if plazz told you or not but I had an idea for the first theme. We could do video games and make everyone use a video game render from planet renders or make their own for it and then see who makes the best video game inspired sig.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

It has been a while since the last vote. So I will hand over the victory to Plazz! As winner, Plazz, you get a FREE.... Thumbs up! :thumbsup:


And also....20K...


----------

